# Pros and Cons Between EMS Career Choices



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel that the some of us, particularly the newer or prospective EMT's would benefit from a thread discussing the pros and cons between each type of EMS career. I'm talking about municipal single role 911 vs fire based single or dual vs private 911, private IFT, combo 911/IFT, military, hosp based 911 and or IFT, the various forms of flight, and anything else you can think of.

Compare salary, working conditions, schedules, retirement, scope, protocols, educational opportunities, job availability, career advancement, job stability, etc.

It would be beneficial to know what to expect and where to focus your efforts when looking for employment.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 3, 2010)

Ha you should throw dispatch in there too... sooooo many EMTs and Medics move from the field to the phones because they want to actually make a livable wage.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 3, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Ha you should throw dispatch in there too... sooooo many EMTs and Medics move from the field to the phones because they want to actually make a livable wage.



Hence "and anything else you can think of". I suppose ER tech ought to be included as well.


----------



## firetender (Aug 3, 2010)

This site is filled with the pros and cons of each type of service rendered by EMS personnel; most of it coming out in the form of sniper fire punctuated by mortar attacks. They often bury the useful facts and figures in their debris. Anything you begin here is most likely to tread over the same old, scarred battlefields because instead of factual, it becomes a competition.

Your time might be better spent searching through the threads, finding ones with very good points and contrasts, facts and figures and identifying them here for us to read and think about and then EXPAND UPON rather than do the same old dance.


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 3, 2010)

46Young said:


> I feel that the some of us, particularly the newer or prospective EMT's would benefit from a thread discussing the pros and cons between each type of EMS career. I'm talking about municipal single role 911 vs fire based single or dual vs private 911, private IFT, combo 911/IFT, military, hosp based 911 and or IFT, the various forms of flight, and anything else you can think of.
> 
> Compare salary, working conditions, schedules, retirement, scope, protocols, educational opportunities, job availability, career advancement, job stability, etc.
> 
> It would be beneficial to know what to expect and where to focus your efforts when looking for employment.


I think the short version would look like this:
Fire pays more than private.
Fire pays about the same as municipal EMS depending on location.

Fire and municipal EMS typically have similar (24 hr) schedules, again depending on location, Private is a mixed bag of schedules 12hr shifts being the most common.

Educational advancement from basic to paramedic is best in Fire and Municipal services who have the money/need to send employees to paramedic school.
Education advancement beyond paramedic is only available in select few municipal services and some private IFT services only to the level of CCT medic.

Scope of practice is a mixed bag across the board, in Colorado municipal and private 911/IFT services have the most progressive protocols however that isn't true in other areas with fire services having more or equally progressive protocols.

Advancement in the medical profession is non-existent. Advancement in a fire career can lead you to an officer level with better pay.

Job stability is obviously better in well entrenched municipal ems services than private agencies; Fire obviously has the most security since I have never heard of a private or municipal agency taking over a fire ems system (although the reverse is frequent).


----------

